

NASA Study Concludes When Civilization Will End, And It's Not Looking Good - dkasper
http://m.policymic.com/articles/85541/nasa-study-concludes-when-civilization-will-end-and-it-s-not-looking-good-for-us

======
jsudhams
Do we need NASA to say this? Unless we use technology to better the human life
and experience on the earth rather than some individuals benefiting we are
sure top be collapsed with revolution and start again. May not happen all over
the world. Though people says we are connected and global economy and all is
BS as per me because these are working as we are connected does not mean that
we cannot live without it. But conscious effort around the world with new or
existing religions' to enforce helping others, living with happy with what you
have and other morale will slowly improve the world. Yeah not by miles at a
time but may inch at a time.

